# Hamburga The movie



## 007bond-jb (Apr 24, 2007)

By Guess Who... 2 parts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcTaBFyZ_ZQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYSPWTw5lZc


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Another fine job JB!!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done JB!

Ya be needin' some more grillin' surface.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 24, 2007)

Im starting to get addicted to JB's movies.....when's the next one out???


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2007)

You keep puttin out movies I might have to make the jump to high speed...


----------



## BMChevyGrl (Apr 24, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Well done JB!
> 
> Ya be needin' some more grillin' surface.



Don't worry, Admiral Overkill has plenty of grillin' surface. He can always fire up two grills at once.

Those burgers looked yummy. If I hadn't been so tired, I'da eatin' one, too.

Dad, Maybe you should look into some of those local companies sponsoring you for a little camera action. [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2007)

BMChevyGrl said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two at once just isn't as impressive as one big one...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh man, this sucks.  U-tube is blocked here at work.  Gotta wait until tomorrow to see the burgers.


----------



## john a (Apr 24, 2007)

McD's better watch out, you are on your way JB.


----------



## knine (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work JB and the rest of your crew .


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 25, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> I just got done watching all of your videos JB!!   [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif]
> 
> Keepum comin!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]
> 
> ...



The next video is on the cutting room floor & will be posted later today. Its Southern smotherd chicken stew with a how to make a roux & rice JB's way. The next video will be home made pizza ALL from scratch dough too. I will get to gumbo & jambalya soon

Thanks Again Yall


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work JB.  

I find it interesting at how everyone has there on way of doing things.  Even something like cooking burgers.   

ps:  your skills are improving with every show.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice job JB.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 25, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> You keep puttin out movies I might have to make the jump to high speed...



They work good on dial-up just gotta wait for them to download.
Just let them load on a seperate browser, minimize it, and come back 
when it's done. 
If you have'nt seen a JB movie, you really should.
I'm fixin to view this one shortly  8)


----------

